#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  mijn leven die steeds achter uit ging(waargebeurd)

## ZwinaA

ik ga een nieuwe verhaal beginnen.
hij is waargebeurd.
als ik moet beginnen zeg het maar.

groetjes zwinaa

----------


## ZwinaA

Lina: hoofdpersoon 19 jaar 
Karim: broertje van lina 18
Roweda:zusje van lina 16 jaar 

Even voorstellen :
Ik ben lina ben 19 jaar 
Ik woon pas hier in nederland heb nog geen papieren maar ik krijg ze inshallah binnenkort.
Ik heb een broertje en een zusje 
Mijn leven gaat over dat ik ga trouwen met een man die me leven gaat verpesten.

Moet ik beginnen met dirt verhaal !!!!!!

----------


## ZwinaA

ik ga verder als ik een paar reacties heb

----------


## DREAMER:)

> _Geplaatst door ZwinaA_ 
> *ik ga verder als ik een paar reacties heb*


Ga maar verder meid :Smilie: 
klinkt intressant.

----------


## ZwinaA

nog een reactie en dan ga ik verder

----------


## Sizzla

> _Geplaatst door ZwinaA_ 
> *nog een reactie en dan ga ik verder*


ga maar verder  :blozen:

----------


## fatima0611

Schrijven!!  :regie: 
Ik ben nieuwsgierig geworden.. :hihi: 

3de fan meldt zich aan!!  :grote grijns: 


Dikke zoen!
Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## ZwinaA

ok dat zijn er genoeg ik ga der een zetten

----------


## ZwinaA

Het was een mooie zonnige ochtend .ik stond op ging douche en ging bidden en aankleden.
Groette me moeder en ging weg.
Ik wachte op de bus en ging naar school. Op school verliep het saai zoals altijd.
Ik en me vriendinnen liepen naar ons huizen groeten elkaar en ging naar binnen.
Ik zag dat het druk was thuis.ik ging eerst naar me kamer en legde me spullen op hun plek. En daarna liep ik naar de keuken daar zag ik me moeder bezig.
Ik groette haar.
Jemma:salam a benti 
Lina : ahlan jema 
Jema :kif entina a benti.(hoe gaat het met je mijn dochter)
Lina labas a jema.
Lina : wie is er allemaal.
Jema:mensen die om je hand komen vragen.
Lina : oke ik ga naar me kamer.

Ik ging naar me kamer en ging zitten op me bed .
Ik dacht na wie zou dat zijn zou ik hem kennen.me vader riep me om te komen. Ik keek even in de spiegel of ik beetje goed uit zag. Daarna ging ik naar de huiskamer waar ik iedereen hoorde praaten. Ik kwam de deuropening binnen en iedereen was stil.

ik zag heel veel mensen ziten. Ik keek beschaamd naar beneden en liep rustig naar voren.
Tot ik aan kwam groette ik iedereen met een hand eerst de vrouwen en dan de mannen.
Ik zag dat er een oude vrouw er was en een oude man en een jonge man schat ongeveer 20 jaar. Maar hij leek me aardig maar dat moet ik niet snel zeggen.
Dus ging zitten naast me moeder en die oude vrouw.
Die oude vrouw stelde me paar vragen ze was wel heel aardig. en toen werd de vraag gesteld of ik en die jonge man naar buiten mochten om even kenis te maken.
Ik keek me vader aan of hij het goed vond. Mijn vander zei ja is goed ga maar even kenismaken .
Ik stond op en deed me jas en schoenen aan.
Ik zag dat hij bij de deur stond te wachten.
Ik liep naar hem toe en liepen samen naar buiten.
We gingen samen wandelen tot we bij een parkje waren en gingen op een bankje zitten. het was een tijdje stil tot hij zei.
Hij:hoe heet je ??
Lina : ik heet lina en jij ??
Hij: ik heet mourad.
Lina :hoe oud ben je ?
Mourad:20 jaar en jij ?
Lina:19 volgende maand ben ik 20.
Mourad: studeer je nog ??
Lina : nee ik leer wel kleren naaien en zo.
Mourad :wat leuk.ik heb nog een vraagje zou je mij willen accepteren.
Lina:ik zou niet weten ik wil je eerst leren kennen.
Mourad nou kijk als we gaan trouwen zal ik alles doen voor je ik zal je alles geven wat je maar wilt.
Lina wat aardig van je.
Mourad : dank je wel.
Lina: waren dat jou ouders die mee waren gekomen.
Mourad:nee dat is mijn oom en vouw van me oom mijn ouders wonen in marokko.
Lina ke ik dacht dat het je ouders waren.
Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het best laat was en zeii tegen mourad dat ik naar huis wou.
Mourad: ja is goed lieverd ik ga je wel even brengen
Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het best laat was en zei tegen mourad dat ik naar huis wou.
Mourad: ja is goed lieverd ik ga je wel even brengen

----------


## ZwinaA

wie meer wilt zeg het maar

----------


## orka-ogen

ik wil best wel verder lezen 
doe maar een extra lang vervolg

----------


## ZwinaA

Ik keek op me horloge en zag dat het best laat was en zeii tegen mourad dat ik naar huis wou.
Mourad: ja is goed lieverd ik ga je wel even brengen. 
Lina: is goed dank je wel.
We liepen samen naar huis de oom van mourad was er nog steeds.
Ik liep de huikamer binnen en begroete iedereen.
Vrouw van hem oom: hoe was het.
Lina : het was best leuk hoor.
v.v.o mouradk hamdollah.
En vind je hem leuk.
Lina: ik moet er nog over na denken 
v.v.o mourad: oke doe dat maar gerust
van mourad krijg je echt geen spijt.
Lina: ik hoop het maar inshallah komt goed ik ga der over na denken.
Oom van mouradke we gaan vertrekken.
We begroeten iedereen en ze vertrokken.
Ik ging naar me kamer en ruimde wat op en deed me pyama aan.
Me vader riep me en ik ging snel naar hem toe.
Vader: ewa benti senou koulti wac khesik dzewez m3ah (en mijn dochter wat vind je er van wil je met mourad trouwen)
Vader: ewa benti senou koulti wac khesik dzewez m3ah (en mijn dochter wat vind je er van wil je met mourad trouwen)
Lina: ba ik wil er nog over na denken.
Vader: ja is goed benti .
Lina: ok pa ik ga slapen morgen moet ik weer naar me naaischool.
Vader: is goed weltrusten benti.
Lina: Weltrusten a ba .

Ik ging naar me kamer en ging onder me dekens en dacht aan mourad.
Hij leek me best aardig en zo maar ik wil hem wel goed leren kennen.
Zo zat ik door te denken tot ik in slaap viel.

TRIIIIIIIINNNNGGG

Ik werd wakker en maakte me klaar voor school.
Ging naar de woonkamer zag daar me zusje en broertje eten.
Lina:sbah lgeer schatjes.
Karim en roweda: sbah lgeer.
Lina:ewa ik ga nu weg beslama
Ik liep de deur uit ging naar school.
Ik ging snel naar het juiste lokaal en ging op me plek zitten tot de leraares binnen kwam.
Ze legde ons uit wat we moesten maken en ik begon aan me werk.
Het was eindelijk tijd om naar huis te gaan.
Ik liep blij naar huis groette me moeder die was alleen thuis.
Lina : kif entina ??(hoe gaat het?)
Moeder: labas hamdollah.
Benti mourad heeft me net gebeldt en zei dat jullie samen ergens gaan eten en 
Jullie gaan samen praten.
Lina: is goed hoe laat komt hij.
Moeder: over een half uur

----------


## ZwinaA

wie meer wilt zeg het maar

----------


## fatima0611

IK WIL MEEEEEEEEER!!!!!  :oog:   :wow:   :hihi:  



Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## ZwinaA

Moeder: over een half uur.
Lina : is goed ik ga me alvast klaar maken.

Ik liep snel naar me kamer en zocht leuke kleren om aan te doen.
Toen ik klaar was met alles ging ik naar de huiskamer en deed de tv aan.
Even kijken of er iets leuks is op tv.
Tot ik opeens de bel hoorde. 
Me moeder riep me en zei dat ik de deur moest open doen.
Ik liep naar de deur en deed open en zag dat het mourad was.
Lina: salam mourad 
Mourad: hallo zina.
Lina: kom verder 
Mourad : dank je wel.
We liepen samen naar de woonkamer.
En me moeder kwam binnen.
Moeder: salam weldi wil je wat drinken.
Mourad:nee shokran khalti ik wil niks ik ga samen met lina in een restuarant eten.
Moeder:is goed weldi.
Mourad : zullen we nu gaan lina.
Lina: is goed
Ik trok snel me jas en schoenen.
En liep naar de deur en zag al mourad op me wachten.
We liepen samen naar hem auto.
En liep naar de deur en zag al mourad op me wachten.
We liepen samen naar hem auto. 
We stapte in en reden weg.
Hij keek steeds naar me en lachte ik zag dat en draaide snel me hoofd.
We waren er eindelijk hij parkeerde en stapte uit en liepen naar zo een marokkaanse 
Restuarant.
We liepen naar een 2 persoons tafeltje en namen de menu en keken wat we konden eten.
Mourad: en schatje wat wil je eten.
Lina: uuuh effe kijken doe maar een soepje.
Mourad: is goed schatje.
Hij bestelde alles.
Mourad : ewa lieverd heb je er over na gedacht.
Lina :ja eenbeetje .
Mourad : en wat is je antwoord.
Lina: ik weet het nog niet zekker ik wil nog echt je leren kennen maar je lijkt me een aardige man.
Mourad: ok je kan me nu leren kennen tog want ik wil je ook graag leren kennen

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi, snel een vervolgje

----------


## ZwinaA

Mourad : en wat is je antwoord.
Lina: ik weet het nog niet zekker ik wil nog echt je leren kennen maar je lijkt me een aardige man.
Mourad: ok je kan me nu leren kennen tog want ik wil je ook graag leren kennen.
Lina: ok van waar ken je me ?
Mourad: ik zag jou een paar keer lopen en ik zag aan je dat je een serieus iemand bent.
Lina: ok en wat wil je gaan doen ??
Mourad : ik ben pas hier in nederland en ik werk als ober.
Lina : oke en heb je ook papieren?
Mourad nee maar ik krijg ze binne kort.
Lina : ok 
Mourad: ik wil graag dat je ja zegt want ik vind je echt heel erg leuk dus wil je me niet weigeren 
Lina : maar ik wil eerst dingen met je bespreken.
Mourad : wat je allemaal wilt doe ik voor je je bent me prinses weet je dat.
Lina : hahaha dank je 
Mourad : ik hou van je dat moet je weten 
Ik bloosde en voelde me beetje opgewonden 
Wat een naar gevoel vind ik hem leuk ??????????
Er werd eindelijk ons eten bezorgt 
We aten en praken over alles en nog wat 
Tot we klaar waren en het tijd was om naar huis te gaan.
Lina: zullen we nu gaan?
Mourad : ja is goed schatje 
Mourad betaalde en liepen naar hem auto.
We reden weg naar huis.
Bij de deur van mijn huis pakte hij mijn arm vast.
Ik draaide me om.
Mourad: ik hou van je en denk er goed over na.
Lina :is goed schat.
Hij gaf me een kus op me wang ik bloosde 
En keek naar beneden hij tilde me hoofd op en zei 
Je bent prachtig als je bloost zina en gaf me weer een kus.
Hij gaf me een briefje en daar op stond zen telefoon nummer op.
Bel me als je overna hebt gedach.
Lina : ja is goed.
Mourad : maar is goed ik laat je maar ik zal deze nacht over je dromen.
Lina : hahah ik ook doei doei 
Wat heb ik gezegt dat kan niet.
Hij zal zekker denken ik ben raar.
Maar jah .
Ik liep naar binnen groette iedereen 
En liep snel naar me kamer.
Ik wou geen gezeur aan me hoofd van hoe was het en zo.
Ik kleede me om en ging even lichen op me bed.
Ik dacht aan mourad wat een lieve man .
Ik denk dat hij iets voor mij is 
Zal ik hem accepteren of niet ??
Ik denk dat ik hem ga accepteren maar ik ga hem niet nu bellen is een beetje te snel meschien wel morgen inshallah 
Tot opeens me zusje me kamer binnen kwam

----------


## ZwinaA

graag een vervolg zeg het maar

----------


## orka-ogen

spannend
ben nieuwsgierig

----------


## fatima0611

Nog meer schrijven!!  :plet:   :regie:  
 :hihi: 

Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## ZwinaA

Me zusje kwam op de rand zitten van me bed.
Roweda: ewa zus vertel is mourad een leuke jongen.
Lina: hij is wel aardig en betrouw baar 
Maar ik weet niet of ik de gevoel heb dat ik hem leuk vind.
Roweda:heb je dan raar gevoel in je buik als hij naast je zit?
Lina: ja wel een beetje.
Roweda : nou dan begin je hem leuk te vinden.
Maar hij lijkt wel heel aardig maar zo een gevoel zegt me dat je niet met hem moet trouwen.
Lina: hoezo ik begrijp je even niet.
Roweda: zo een gevoel krijg ik als ik hem zie maar dat doet er niet toe 
Als jij hem leuk vind dan accepteer je hem gewoon.
Lina is goed schat 
Roweda: maar schat kom je nu eten.
Lina: nee schat ik heb daar net met mourad gegeten ga jij maar .
Roweda: oja is goed schat ik ga eten.
Lina : ok smakelijk .
Roweda liep weg en ik dacht nog even aan mourad en viel in diepe slaap.

Ik stond om 10 uur smorgens op het was lekker wiekend.
Dus liep ik naar de douche nam een lekker douche.
Ging bidden ging naar de keuken.
Zag me moeder ontbijt maken.
Moeder: sbah lgeer benti.
Lina : sbah lgeer jema 
Moeder: lekker geslapen.
Lina : ja ma heerlijk zelfs.
Moet ik je helpen jema.
Moeder: nee shokran benti.
Lina : is goed.
Ik liep naar me zusje de kamer.
En maakte haar wakker.
En me broertje om te gaan eten.
We gingen gezamenlijk eten.
We waren klaar ik waste alles af .
En liep naar me kamer.
Me zusje kwam me kamer binnen en zei
Roweda: ga je mee naar de stad.
Lina: is goed wie gaat er allemaal.
Roweda: alleen ik en karim.
Lina: ok 
Ik trok snel me kleren aan en we gingen samen naar de stad.

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi, ik wil nog een spannender vervolg

----------


## ZwinaA

Het was best druk.
We gingen winkels in en kochten leuke dingen.
Tot we honger hadden gingen we samen naar de mac we aten en spraken over alles en nog wat. Tot we klaar waren gingen nog rond lopen en toen weer terug naar huis.
Toen ik thuis was ging ik snel mourad bellen om hem te vertellen dat ik ook van hem hield.
Ik toetste zen nummer en wachte 2 tellen en hij nam op.
Mourad : hallo met wie spreek ik.
Lina: hallo met lina.
Mourad ooh schat hoe is het met je ??
Lina :goed goed prima en met jou?
Mourad: hamdollah.
Ewa vertel nog wat bijzonders.
Lina: ja ik heb gevoelens voor je :O
Mourad: ooh schatje ik wist wel dat je me leuk vond.
Lina: ok :O
Mourad: ik kom morgen met me oom en dan regelen we alles.
Lina : ja is goed inshallah maar ik hang op doei doei.
Mourad: doei doei ik hou van je.
Lina:iiii.k ook van j.j.joou :O
Mourad: zeg dat nog eens:
Lina: hahaha ok ik ook van jou :O
Mourad is goed doei doei 

Ik hing op en legde me telefoon op me nachtkastje.
Ging naar huiskamer tv kijken.
Maar lijkt op dat er niets was.
Dan ga ik maar slapen.
Volgende dag:
Werd wakker ging snel douche en ontbijten.
Ik ruimde alle kamers op hielp me moeder in de keuken.
Ongeveer om 3 uur in de middag hoord ik de bel gaan dat zal wel mourad zijn met zen oom.
Ik ging dedeur open doen .ik zag mourad en zen oom.
Lina: kom binnen marhba(welkom)
Oom van mourad: shokran.
Ze liepen naar binnen.
Ik liep achter hun aan naar de woonkamer.
Daar zaten we allemaal.
Ik zat naast me zusje roweda.
En daarna begon de oom van mourad over trouwfeest 
En de trouwfeest.
Ze bepaalde alles. 
Over een maand is de trouwfeest.
En zo verliep me dag 
Die maand was een drukke maand alles organisseren.
Veel contact gehad met mourad.
De trouwfeest brak aan.
Het was de dag voor de bruiloft.
Ik wachte ongeduldig op de nekacha .
Ze was er eindelijk ik was in me mooie witte kandora.
Ik had me haar los geen make-up.
Ik werd gebracht naar me versierde bank.
Je hoort me moeder in de keuken : joejoejoejoe.
Het was echt druk in ons huis.
Men handen en voeten werden mooi versierd.
Iedereen danste leuk.

----------


## ZwinaA

moet ik verder gaan ?????

----------


## fatima0611

Tuurlijk!! Verdergaan!!  :ole:  


Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## orka-ogen

hallo, moor vervolgje gewoon wat te kort...

je moet niet vragen om verder te gaan... schrijf regelmatig vervolgjes tot je verhaal af is, ben echt benieuwd...

groetjes

----------


## Mr Sabah

DOEEEE VERDER .........  :biraat:   :rambo:

----------


## fatima0611

up

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz,

kw8 op een goed aantal vervolgjes!!! Ben benieuwd  :regie:  up up up up

----------


## fatima0611

:blij:   :grote grijns:   :wohaa:   :ole:   :duim:   :maroc:  


Verderschrijven meid!!


Dikke zoen!!

Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## amalle

komt er nog een vervolg???????????????????

----------


## khouloud

Iedereen danste leuk.

De nekacha was eindelijk klaar.
Ik moest nu wachten op mourad want hij moest er ook zijn.
Na dat ik een paar keer rond de huiskamer keek.
Zag iedereen blij lekker feesten.
Toen hoorde ik de bel en iedereen 
Zegt : sla ou slam 3la rasoullah..
Ik wist het het is mourad die was gekomen.
Hij kwam binnen en kwam naast me zitten.
Mourad: hoi schat.
Lina: hoi zine.
Mourad: ewa hoe gaat het met je.
Je ziet er prachtig uit zoals altijd.
Ik bloosde
Lina: dank je. Hamdollah en met jou?
Mourad: ook goed hamdollah.
Zo spraken we over alles en nog wat.
Tot alles afgelopen was.
Iedereen ging weg behalfe me tantes die hielpen me moeder.
Ik ging naar de douche en haalde me nakch weg en ging douche.
Ik dacht aan morgen.
Morgen is het een grote dag ik kan niet wachten.
Ik was klaar met douche en kleede me snel om en liep naar me kamer.
Ging liggen onder me dekens ik kon niet slapen ook al was het best laat.
Ik was zo zenuwachtig.
Ik dacht steeds hoe zal het morgen zijn ik hoop dat alles goed gaat.
En na een uur draaien viel ik in slaap.

Volgende dag werdt ik heel moe wakker.
Ging snel naar de spiegel en zal kringen onder me ogen.
Zag er niet zo best uit maar ja het moet toch.
Ik liep naar de douche en ging douche na het douchen liep ik naar 
Me kamer en wachte daar op de negafa .
Die zou rond deze tijd komen.
Tot ik de bel hoorde dat zal ze wel zijn.
Me moeder deed de deur open ach ik wacht wel hier ze komt wel.
Er werdt op me deur geklopt.
Moeder: lina de negafa is er.
Lina: ja is goed laat er maar binnen komen.
De deur werdt geopent en zag een dame binnen rond de 29 jaar.
Lina: hallo.
Dame: hallo ik ben manel.
Lina: ik ben lina.
Manel: mooi naam heb je.
Ewa nog gefeliciteerd met je bruiloft.
Lina: dank je wel.
Manel: oke zullen we beginnen.
Lina: ja is goed.
Ze liep naar haar grote tassen en pakkte me jurk en make-up en van alles en nog wat.
Ik ging me snel uitkleden en trok me jurk aan.
En toen deed ze me gezicht en me haar het was echt prachtig.
En daarna zette nog wat spelden en dingen aan me jurk en toen was het klaar.
Het duurde best lang voor dat ze klaar was met alles.
Manel: ik ben klaar.
Je zieter prachtiig uit lina.
Lina: dank je wel schat.
Percies op dat moment hoorde ik de bel en dan heel veel lawaai.
Moeder : joejoejoe sla ou slam..
Ik hoorde geklop op de deur van me kamer.
Roweda:lina ben je klaar mourad en zijn famillie is er.
Manel: ja ze is klaar ze komt er zo aan.
Roweda: is goed.
Manel: succes lina:
Lina : dank je wel manel. 

Mijn broertje kwam binnnen met zen mooie pak.
We gingen samen hand in hand naar de huiskamer waar mourad stond.
We liepen heel rustig tot we er waren.
Gaf mourad me een kus op me voorhoofd.
En karim liet me los en mourad gaf me een hand.
We liepen samen naar buiten en liepen daarna naar de versierde auto.
Stapte in en gingen naar de zaal.
Onderweg waren we stil we keken alleen naar buiten.
We waren er en stapte uit en maakte wat fotos en liepen verder naar de zaal.
De zaal was groot en mooi versiert.
We gingen op ons stoelen zitten en we keken de zaal in.
De zaal werdt steeds voller.
Sommige mensen ken ik niet eens ik denk een van de familielid van mourad.
Paar stonden op de dansvloer sommige zatten gewoon te kijken en te kletsen.
Maar het was gelukkig gezellig.
Iedereen met zen mooie jurken.
Ik moest weer gaan omkleden dus liep samen met mourad de zaal af.
Ging naar zo een klein kamertje.

----------


## khouloud

hier hebben jullie een vervolg sorry dat het lang duurde maar had een tijdje geen internet.
veel lees plezier

groetjes miii

----------


## DiamondGirl2060

Eeyz,

bedankt voor het vervolgje en kw8 op een andere  :hihi:  

 :nijn:   :nijn:  


Greetz

----------


## khouloud

We liepen samen naar buiten en liepen daarna naar de versierde auto.
Stapte in en gingen naar de zaal.
Onderweg waren we stil we keken alleen naar buiten.
We waren er en stapte uit en maakte wat fotos en liepen verder naar de zaal.
De zaal was groot en mooi versiert.
We gingen op ons stoelen zitten en we keken de zaal in.
De zaal werdt steeds voller.
Sommige mensen ken ik niet eens ik denk een van de familielid van mourad.
Paar stonden op de dansvloer sommige zatten gewoon te kijken en te kletsen.
Maar het was gelukkig gezellig.
Iedereen met zen mooie jurken.
Ik moest weer gaan omkleden dus liep samen met mourad de zaal af.
Ging naar zo een klein kamertje.

De negafa had alles al klaar gelegd ik zou een groene jurk aan doen.
De negafa deed alles weer opnieuw .
Het duurde weer best lang en toen was mourad aan de beurt.
Die kleede ook wat leuks aan.
We waren samen klaar en liepen samen de zaal weer in.
Iedereen bewonderde ons en liepen door 
tot aan de stoel er werdt weer wat fotos gemaakt.
En gingen zitten ik keek weer de zaal door.
Toen keek ik naar mourad.
Ik zag dat hij naar een paar mooie meiden keek.
Wat nou.
Ik tikkte hem aan.
Lina: wie zijn dat.
Mourad: ooh dat zijn me uuh nichtjes.
Lina : oke .
Zo ging het door had 4 jurken aan gehad en nu ga ik weer me witte jurk aan doen.
We waren weer allebij klaar liepen de zaal weer in.
Ik zag dat alles klaar was gelegd de taart en de dadels en de melk en natuurlijk de ringen.
We liepen naar de tafel waar alles lag.
En iedereen om ons heen met cameras.
Ik was zo zenuwachtig want de feest was bijna over.
We moeste nu de melk en de dadels aan elkaar geven.
Ik begon ik gaf eerst de dadel en dan de melk.
Nu was hij percies het zelfde alleen ging het bij e melk eenbeetje fout.
Hij gaf me iets te veel melk dat ik niet aan kon dus kwam het op me jurk.
En nu de ringen ik schuifde zijn ring om zijn ring vinger en hij ook.
En dan nu de taart we sneden rustig de taart en gaven elkaar een stukje taart.
En ik en mourad gingen weer zitten op ons plaats.
De taart werdt verdeeld aan iedereen in de zaal.
Toen de feest was afgelopen.
Ging iedereen weg.
Ik en mourad gingen ook weg we stapte in en reden weg.

----------


## amalle

ik wacht op vervolg.....  :wow:

----------


## fatima0611

Verder schrijven!!  :grote grijns: 



Fatima  :belgie:

----------


## salwa xxx

heeeey


het is ee nleuk verhaal

schrijf aub nog een vervolg

xxjes salwa

----------


## miss_kebdania17

Leuke verhaal echt meid  :Smilie:  
X Rach

----------

